

Ask HN: Review my service - Goodgecko - fookyong

URL:
http://goodgecko.com<p>It's a survey app!<p>Surrrveeeey Appppp!<p><i>tumbleweeds</i><p>Ok ok, I know it's not the most innovative, disruptive idea in the world.  With a previous product I tried the whole "create a new market" thing and it worked remarkably well for a while, but the size of that market was ultimately limited (and small).<p>With this product I wanted to enter a market with a decent size, with an MVP product that I think does a decent job of competing with bigger incumbents, and then iterating as fast as my fingers can code, until I've yoinked all their customers!<p>That's the idea anyway.<p>It's also a freemium product, so you're welcome to use it for free (the free account is quite generous).  Check out the case studies on the homepage and if you feel like you're one of them, try it out :)<p>Cheers,
Yongfook
http://yongfook.com<p>p.s. I'd appreciate any tips on pricing / feature segmentation from freemium app builders!
======
phhhs
I showed goodgecko and surveymonkey to my team today and everyone chose
surveymonkey for survey. Also, none of them have used either of the product
and was the first time they tried and surveymonkey surely wins there. You're
entering a market that already have huge competitors and your product ain't
doing anything more and probably less. You should cancel your pricing at least
for the time being so people can use your product to the full potential.

------
jeffepp
Yongfook,

Looks great, and I do think it is a generous free account!

A few small issues that I noticed: 1) When I signed up there was a strange
string of error code on the top left of my screen 2) When I changed the
timezone to EST, it reverted to a different timezone.

Overall, looks great -- I am still setting up my first survey and plan to use
it for our beta test.

~~~
fookyong
hrmm. you wouldn't happen to remember what the error code said? I'll check the
logs too.

~~~
jeffepp
Also, I cannot figure out why the surveys are not being saved?

~~~
fookyong
do you have javascript turned off or something?

------
apgwoz
Why not create and give us a survey? Not only would we be able to provide you
with feedback, we'd get a demo!

------
AmberShah
I love this designand the ability to use my logo on the free account.

~~~
fookyong
thanks!

------
fookyong
clickable:

<http://goodgecko.com>

